# Contest?



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

How would a guess that location contest sound? A picture of a landmark submitted by a member with the location to be guessed by the rest of us. Preferably something famous but not as obvious as say the front view of The White House, but maybe a _side view_.Maybe the prize could be a years free membership to this site? Or maybe something else. 
Doug, should I run these ideas through you first?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Maybe the prize could be a years free membership to this site?


Did I miss something? I thought this site was free this whole time...








Doug? How much do we all owe you?









just kidding Rubrhammer...that contest idea sounds like fun


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Could be fun









Jeff


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like fun, Bob!









Why don't you start it off with a picture, and let people take their guesses within the thread. If nothing else, it's bound to help with the post counts!









As far as a years free membership to the forum, I can do that. In fact, I'll up the ante a bit and offer 15 months! Eh? Eh? Yeah... Let's see ya top that, RV.net!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Since he didn't yet, I decided to start, 'cause I really like this one.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lady Di - I will guess that is Destin FL but you may want to give a hint as there are lots of beaches that look an awful lot alike.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What kind of a hint would you like. It is obviously along the ocean somewhere.

Not in Florida - Hows that for a hint?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't know, but it looks a lot like where I'm headed in 21 days!!

How about CALIFORNIA? (or do you need specifics?)


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thats an AWESOME picture... But... 


> <snip ...A picture of a landmark submitted by a member with the location to be guessed by the rest of us. Preferably something famous but not as obvious as say the front view of The White House, but maybe a side view... snip>


We're goin' to need more clues for this one.

N^ Sv E> W< in the US not in the US... ect.

MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't know... those white sands...
Looks a little like Anguilla. Except the beach isn't that steep.

Oh! Oh! I know... The East River!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I got out my Crystal ball and I think it is

Assateague State Park, Maryland.

I cheated a little (but nothing that is not available to everyone) it was the only way to track it down.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

OK, two clues.

Continental United Statea, East Coast.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

South Carolina..............


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> OK, two clues.
> 
> Continental United Statea, East Coast.


Since we posted at the same time you may not have seen my guess.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Miami Beach?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Real close Andy.

Assateague National Seashore, Maryland! It was truly a beautiful day.

Guess the ball is in your court now.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations Andy. So I see, the winner gets to post the next picture ...........Nice I like that









Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

MaeJae,

See last post.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would love to do some of this! I got some goodies!!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

If you look very closely at the north end of Di's pic.......You can see the Jetty at the Ocean City Inlet. You have to look very closely at the top and look at the dark edges......

That inlet is really fun to navigate at night. You have to line up on it a mile offshore to be sure you make the cut due to the changing currents.......I used to work as a mate in Ocean City. That was our only way in or out.....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> I used to work as a mate in Ocean City.
> Tim


Were you somebodys "little buddy", Tim???









Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey! What happened to the photo? It's not there anymore








Guess I need to get up earlier if I want to play reindeer games


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I got out my Crystal ball and I think it is
> 
> Assateague State Park, Maryland.
> 
> I cheated a little (but nothing that is not available to everyone) it was the only way to track it down.


Yes, Andy.....

Checking the properties of the pictures is CHEATING!!!!

Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm guessing Andy may have read some of my old posts. Right?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I used to work as a mate in Ocean City.
> Tim


Were you somebodys "little buddy", Tim???









Steve
[/quote]

I am not gonna tell you her names............


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Her names? More than one?

Now youre telling on yourself?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Her names? More than one?
> 
> Now youre telling on yourself?


This still implies that there was only one "her", but that her identity was...uh...changing.

Now ask Timmy how many names HE has....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I got out my Crystal ball and I think it is
> 
> Assateague State Park, Maryland.
> 
> I cheated a little (but nothing that is not available to everyone) it was the only way to track it down.


Yes, Andy.....

Checking the properties of the pictures is CHEATING!!!!

Steve
[/quote]

You got me but I think it was fair game. Here is the next picture. West coast somewhere between ID and CA.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

View from Zion campground....I wish


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

No clue...but could you send me the driving directions pleeeeeeeeeeeeez.

What a beautiful place!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'll guess Mt Rainier in Washington


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I'll guess Mt Rainier in Washington


When did they move the State of Wash.?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I'll guess Mt Rainier in Washington


Warm, I will wait for a few more guesses before I give a clue.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I'll guess Mt Rainier in Washington


Warm, I will wait for a few more guesses before I give a clue.
[/quote]
OK -

If they didn't move Washington between ID & CA, (but Mt. Ranier is "warm") then I can put in a vote for Mt. Hood. Of course, having never seen either, I have no idea if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> I got out my Crystal ball and I think it is
> 
> Assateague State Park, Maryland.
> 
> I cheated a little (but nothing that is not available to everyone) it was the only way to track it down.


Yes, Andy.....

Checking the properties of the pictures is CHEATING!!!!

Steve
[/quote]

You got me but I think it was fair game. Here is the next picture. West coast somewhere between ID and CA.

[/quote]
Mount Shasta viewed from the North (and shastina)

Jared


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Mt. St. Helen...in the back


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Darn! I had it, but my computer locked up on me


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jared - we have a WINNER. Well done, now you have to post one.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Easy, Girl! I don't think we know what "it" is, yet....

Ok - yeah we do....


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Jared - we have a WINNER. Well done, now you have to post one.


That will have to wait until I get home tonight. No pictures with me.

Jared


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen, there will be a brief intermission before we return to our regular programming....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, there will be a brief intermission before we return to our regular programming....


ok then, back to catching up with Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

What time does Jared get home?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> What time does Jared get home?


I am the SDO tonight, so it might be a while.

Jared

(not a picture but you all can play with SDO for a while)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, there will be a brief intermission before we return to our regular programming....


ok then, back to catching up with Tami








[/quote]


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Silliest Dorkiest Outbacker?









(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

OK. I give up. What is an SDO?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> OK. I give up. What is an SDO?


*S*itting *D*uty *O*fficer ????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez, you women are shameless in your attempts to up your posty counts!
What's so important about them anyway?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jeez, you women are shameless in your attempts to up your posty counts!
> What's so important about them anyway?
> 
> 
> ...


It all looks different when you become Management, doesn't it?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Still Don't Own .... an Outback









Sexy Duty Officer 
Standard Duty Officer


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Jeez, you women are shameless in your attempts to up your posty counts!
> What's so important about them anyway?
> 
> 
> ...


It all looks different when you become Management, doesn't it?
[/quote]










good one wolfie!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


> Still Don't Own .... an Outback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Tami. I'll take that middle one.

All real close

Staff Duty Officer.

Jared


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

So when do we get the photo?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Okay,

What size do I crop to get a picture to fit on screen?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Holy cow! I sleep a couple hours, ski for an hour, take DW shopping then shovel awhile and look at all the action I missed. I also need to know what size to make the photo in case I ever get to post one.
Bob


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The mountain picture is 799x599.
The beach picture is 799x510


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)




----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks like the Colorado River to me?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Looks like the Colorado River to me?


Yes - any idea where?

Taken from this bridge


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Ya had me going with the SE US. Thought you ment SEE US (in the picture). Or southeast USA.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

and this is in the SE US?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Navajo bridge? on 89


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> Navajo bridge? on 89


Bill - your turn

That was on the drive between the Grand Canyon and Zion

One bridge to walk and the other to drive


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Gotta be Navajo Bridge.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> Gotta be Navajo Bridge.


Yeah 
Bill nailed it....


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Dang, I dida google search of bridges over the colorado and skipped that one .The search had it listed as a foot bridge


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Been there, done that! That's why it looked familiar.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> Dang, I dida google search of bridges over the colorado and skipped that one .The search had it listed as a foot bridge


two bridges next to each other 
DW and DS walked one and took pictures I drove the other


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

As soon as I get the picture the right size I will post it.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> As soon as I get the picture the right size I will post it.


We're waiting.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK Hope this works







Here is the picture, Good luck


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> OK Hope this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice, what's the hint?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

oakland bay bridge


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Somewhere in California?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Bill, Is it a bridge crossing the columbia river?

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Somewhere in California?


No but hint PMW


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Its got to be a bridge around Portland, Or. Just looks like Portland.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Its got to be a bridge around Portland, Or. Just looks like Portland.


No close but not that close to the Columbia river


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

yaquina bay bridge? Newport, Or.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> yaquina bay bridge?


Wow you nailed it. Newport OR.

I was at the lighthouse that is behind me and took this shot of the bridge.

Have you been there?

Now you have to come up with a picture


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You bet, Been there several times. Ive seen it before, just couldnt remeber where. I have trucked thru there, plus vacationed there.

Ok, I'll have to go find something. Give me a few mins.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok! Here you go......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Honolulu, Hawaii (looks like Diamond Head in the clouds)


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

No, Its outside of the US..

Hint... Same kind of weather as Hawaii..

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

someplace in Mexico?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

skippershe said:


> someplace in Mexico?


Yes Dawn.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> No, Its outside of the US..
> 
> Hint... Same kind of weather as Hawaii..
> 
> Carey


Puerto Rico?

Sluggo


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sluggo54 said:


> No, Its outside of the US..
> 
> Hint... Same kind of weather as Hawaii..
> 
> Carey


Puerto Rico?

Sluggo
[/quote]

No sluggo, someplace in mexico.. Hint,Tequilla.......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Cabo??

or Puerto vallarta??


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

No on Cabo... Its an even warmer place.. Same coast.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

acapulco?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You nailed it Dawn, Puerto Vallarta!

Your Turn! Good Job!

We love going there!

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I've never ever been beyond Ensenada







I'd love to see the real Mexico some day









OK, I'll look for something, may take me a bit...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Ok! Here you go......


I had no idea but it looked beautiful, I'm must go there someday


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ready?? Go!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I didnt know if we could post pics outside of the country, but figured what the heck... All I have in digital pics are from Colorado, or the Pacific Northwest. Since you already done the PNW, I figured I'd try something different.

Bill if you ever go there, make sure to take a few of the tequilla tours. The tequilla plant only grows around Puerto Vallarta. I forgot the name of the plant. I think it agave, but not sure. There are so many different types of tequilla there, youll never taste them all.

There is also some really great snorkling, and whale watching.. The seafood is incredible.. Lots of boating tours. Its the place Jaques Coustoe(spelling) made so many of his sealife videos.

Its still a lot like old mexico, but its growing. Same paralel as hawaii..

Carey

Dawns pic, Hugh Heffners house... lol


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

lol! I figured you'd guess pretty easily...we haven't been anywhere very exotic lately...

Yes, we go there every year for Easter. I have bags of handpainted eggs that we've collected over the years


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

skippershe said:


> lol! I figured you'd guess pretty easily...we haven't been anywhere very exotic lately...
> 
> Yes, we go there every year for Easter. I have bags of handpainted eggs that we've collected over the years


I pass to whoever would like to post a pic... I already posted one..

By the way Dawn, I bet there are lots of pretty







easter bunnies there!

To a guy, Hugh Heffners place is a VERY EXOTIC place! lol

Carey


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I got out my Crystal ball and I think it is
> 
> Assateague State Park, Maryland.
> 
> I cheated a little (but nothing that is not available to everyone) it was the only way to track it down.










Yeah, it might behoove folks to rename their photos before posting.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Behoove


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Behoove


 Yeah, those tiny little hard things at the end of a bee's legs.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> OK Hope this works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Liking all of the Bridges







, have to get my DH over to look........ya know he is the Bridge-Man in the family


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Cool Liking all of the Bridges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya better not remind me or I'll tell everyone that he was responsible fo the Parkway bridge for the last few years. Oops . . . . . . . it slipped.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Cool Liking all of the Bridges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya better not remind me or I'll tell everyone that he was responsible fo the Parkway bridge for the last few years. Oops . . . . . . . it slipped.








[/quote]

& Turnpike ......ooooops me too









And can't forget about this one in the early 90's.......









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Geesh! His arms were always that white, huh?











RizFam said:


> Cool Liking all of the Bridges
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya better not remind me or I'll tell everyone that he was responsible fo the Parkway bridge for the last few years. Oops . . . . . . . it slipped.








[/quote]

& Turnpike ......ooooops me too









And can't forget about this one in the early 90's.......









Tami [/quote]


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay, I have to add a couple of more photos to see if anyone can pick these two places out. I did not bring my Outback to them but I was there.










and here


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

skippershe said:


> ready?? Go!


I think this is PDX Dougs house isn't it????

Gary


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Okay, I have to add a couple of more photos to see if anyone can pick these two places out. I did not bring my Outback to them but I was there.


The second one is the coast of Venezuela.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Okay, I have to add a couple of more photos to see if anyone can pick these two places out. I did not bring my Outback to them but I was there.


The second one is the coast of Venezuela.
[/quote]

It is South America but a little more south.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Okay, I have to add a couple of more photos to see if anyone can pick these two places out. I did not bring my Outback to them but I was there.


The second one is the coast of Venezuela.
[/quote]

It is South America but a little more south.
[/quote]

I dunno then.
Perhaps Ecuador?


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Okay, I have to add a couple of more photos to see if anyone can pick these two places out. I did not bring my Outback to them but I was there.


Alaskaâ€™s Point McIntyre ?? Way up in Northern Alaska? -2F today with a windchill of -22F.

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

happycamper said:


> Okay, I have to add a couple of more photos to see if anyone can pick these two places out. I did not bring my Outback to them but I was there.


The second one is the coast of Venezuela.
[/quote]

It is South America but a little more south.
[/quote]

I dunno then.
Perhaps Ecuador?
[/quote]

Wrong Ocean.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Okay, I have to add a couple of more photos to see if anyone can pick these two places out. I did not bring my Outback to them but I was there.
> 
> It is South America but a little more south.


I dunno then.
Perhaps Ecuador?
[/quote]

Wrong Ocean.
[/quote]

The process of elimination is gonna take me to Brazil then.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> The process of elimination is gonna take me to Brazil then.


Well you got to try and be a little more specific then that!!!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> The process of elimination is gonna take me to Brazil then.


Well you got to try and be a little more specific then that!!!
[/quote]

I dunno, I was gonna say Rio, but not enough buildings on the coast line to be Rio. I'm stumped.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Katrina said:


> The process of elimination is gonna take me to Brazil then.


Well you got to try and be a little more specific then that!!!
[/quote]

I dunno, I was gonna say Rio, but not enough buildings on the coast line to be Rio. I'm stumped.
[/quote]

Maybe vera cruz or salvador?


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

How about Sao Paulo?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey Andy,

Inquiring minds want to know, were any of the guesses in the ballpark?


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> How about Sao Paulo?










CamperAndy, how about the Fernando de Noronha, Brazil?

Jim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> The process of elimination is gonna take me to Brazil then.


Well you got to try and be a little more specific then that!!!
[/quote]

I dunno, I was gonna say Rio, but not enough buildings on the coast line to be Rio. I'm stumped.
[/quote]

Sorry it took so long to get back to this, had to go coach my kids hockey team on a road game to Tri-Cities WA.

Actually it is more or less Rio. It is from Niteroi which is on the east side of the bay looking to the west to Sugerloaf mountain (that is the big spike of a mountain off in the distance under the cloud). The Google earth shot below has X marking the spot. I am at a hang glider launch point. Rio itself is lost in the haze behind me and too my left (right side of picture.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

happycamper said:


> How about Sao Paulo?










CamperAndy, how about the Fernando de Noronha, Brazil?

Jim
[/quote]



> Actually it is more or less Rio. It is from Niteroi which is on the east side of the bay looking to the west to Sugerloaf mountain (that is the big spike of a mountain off in the distance under the cloud).


Arrrrr... I thought I had it by doing a little research last night! Great pictures!


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Lady Di said:


> OK, two clues.
> 
> Continental United Statea, East Coast.


That blows my guess! I thought it was a shot along the Maumee River in Nortwest Ohio!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

OK, I'll play. This is something different though. 
Best way to do this is to reply as a quote, add your guess and name and then repost.

Some of these are easy, some are a stretch..... Some are old, some are newer......
ONE guess at a time please so everyone can get a turn!

Oh, I had to modify one band on here to keep it clean so I'll use that as an example.

HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE? 









1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> OK, I'll play. This is something different though.
> Best way to do this is to reply as a quote, add your guess and name and then repost.
> 
> Some of these are easy, some are a stretch..... Some are old, some are newer......
> ...


The Monkeys


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Rubrhammer said:


> OK, I'll play. This is something different though.
> Best way to do this is to reply as a quote, add your guess and name and then repost.
> 
> Some of these are easy, some are a stretch..... Some are old, some are newer......
> ...


The Monkeys
[/quote]
Smashing Pumpkins
The Eagles
White Snake


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> OK, I'll play. This is something different though.
> Best way to do this is to reply as a quote, add your guess and name and then repost.
> 
> Some of these are easy, some are a stretch..... Some are old, some are newer......
> ...


Loving Spoonfulls


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> OK, I'll play. This is something different though.
> Best way to do this is to reply as a quote, add your guess and name and then repost.
> 
> Some of these are easy, some are a stretch..... Some are old, some are newer......
> ...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> OK, I'll play. This is something different though.
> Best way to do this is to reply as a quote, add your guess and name and then repost.
> 
> Some of these are easy, some are a stretch..... Some are old, some are newer......
> ...


Ramona chips in with Guns & Roses
The Rolling Stones


----------



## Thurston (Sep 14, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> OK, I'll play. This is something different though.
> Best way to do this is to reply as a quote, add your guess and name and then repost.
> 
> Some of these are easy, some are a stretch..... Some are old, some are newer......
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## FFwife (Oct 29, 2006)

Thurston said:


> OK, I'll play. This is something different though.
> Best way to do this is to reply as a quote, add your guess and name and then repost.
> 
> Some of these are easy, some are a stretch..... Some are old, some are newer......
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> OK, I'll play. This is something different though.
> Best way to do this is to reply as a quote, add your guess and name and then repost.
> 
> Some of these are easy, some are a stretch..... Some are old, some are newer......
> ...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> OK, I'll play. This is something different though.
> Best way to do this is to reply as a quote, add your guess and name and then repost.
> 
> Some of these are easy, some are a stretch..... Some are old, some are newer......
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Not bad, not bad! 
Lots more in the pic so keep guessing!


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

Matchbox 20
Green Day
Styx
Angel


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Katrina said:


> OK, I'll play. This is something different though.
> Best way to do this is to reply as a quote, add your guess and name and then repost.
> 
> Some of these are easy, some are a stretch..... Some are old, some are newer......
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

the Cars
Missing Persons
I would say Nickelback, but that coin isn't the back of a nickel!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

pixies
butt ......... surfers

Jared


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

z-family said:


> HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE?
> 
> 1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
> 2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

happycamper said:


> HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE?
> 
> 1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
> 2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE?
> 
> 1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
> 2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]

See item 5


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

z-family said:


> Iron Maiden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## FFwife (Oct 29, 2006)

Katrina said:


> HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE?
> 
> 1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
> 2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]

See item 5
[/quote]


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Now that was cool









Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

FFwife said:


> HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE?
> 
> 1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
> 2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]

See item 5
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)




----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
3 Monkeys 
4 Smashing Pumpkins - RLW7302
5 Eagles
6 White Snake
7 Zombies -Huntr 70
8 GunsN Roses
9 Rolling Stones -Ramona
10 Beach Boys
11Loving Spoonfulls -Rubr
12 B52s - 
13 U2 - FFWife
14 Alison Chains
15 Blues Brothers-Rubr
16 Deep Purple
17 The talking Heads - Katrina
18 Black Flag - Katrina
19 Matchbox 20 - RLW7302
20 Garbage - z-family
21 50 cent - z-family
22 pixi - Not Yet
23 butt....surfers - Not Yet
24 Red Hot Chilli Peppers - z-family & happycamper
25 Men at work - happycamper
26 Collective Soul - happycamper
27 The Eagles - Camping Fan
28 KISS previshgang
29 Phish previshgang
30 RATT previshgang
31 Twisted Sister previshgang
32. The Cars-Chacfamily
33.Angel-Chacfamily
34. Styx-Chacfamily
35. Missing Persons-Chacfamily
36. Green Day-Chacfamily
37. Iron Maiden - z-family

Madonna?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

z-family said:


> HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE?
> 
> 1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
> 2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
> ...


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

[quote name='z-family' date='Jan 21 2007, 09:28 PM' post='182011']
HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE? 

1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
3 Monkeys 
4 Smashing Pumpkins - RLW7302
5 Eagles
6 White Snake
7 Zombies -Huntr 70
8 GunsN Roses
9 Rolling Stones -Ramona
10 Beach Boys
11Loving Spoonfulls -Rubr
12 B52s - 
13 U2 - FFWife
14 Alison Chains
15 Blues Brothers-Rubr
16 Deep Purple
17 The talking Heads - Katrina
18 Black Flag - Katrina
19 Matchbox 20 - RLW7302
20 Garbage - z-family
21 50 cent - z-family
22 pixi - Not Yet
23 butt....surfers - Not Yet
24 Red Hot Chilli Peppers - z-family & happycamper
25 Men at work - happycamper
26 Collective Soul - happycamper
27 The Eagles - Camping Fan
28 KISS previshgang
29 Phish previshgang
30 RATT previshgang
31 Twisted Sister previshgang
32. The Cars-Chacfamily
33.Angel-Chacfamily
34. Styx-Chacfamily
35. Missing Persons-Chacfamily
36. Green Day-Chacfamily
37. Iron Maiden - z-family
38. scissor sisters -Chacfamily


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

You guys are good!!
Keep going, there are more!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
3 Monkeys 
4 Smashing Pumpkins - RLW7302
5 Eagles
6 White Snake
7 Zombies -Huntr 70
8 GunsN Roses
9 Rolling Stones -Ramona
10 Beach Boys
11Loving Spoonfulls -Rubr
12 B52s - 
13 U2 - FFWife
14 Alison Chains
15 Blues Brothers-Rubr
16 Deep Purple
17 The talking Heads - Katrina
18 Black Flag - Katrina
19 Matchbox 20 - RLW7302
20 Garbage - z-family
21 50 cent - z-family
22 pixi - Not Yet
23 butt....surfers - Not Yet
24 Red Hot Chilli Peppers - z-family & happycamper
25 Men at work - happycamper
26 Collective Soul - happycamper
27 The Eagles - Camping Fan
28 KISS previshgang
29 Phish previshgang
30 RATT previshgang
31 Twisted Sister previshgang
32. The Cars-Chacfamily
33.Angel-Chacfamily
34. Styx-Chacfamily
35. Missing Persons-Chacfamily
36. Green Day-Chacfamily
37. Iron Maiden - z-family
38. Blind Melon - Katrina
39. The Scissor Sisters - Katrina
40. Madonna -skippershe
41. Seal -skippershe


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

z-family said:


> HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE?
> 
> 1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
> 2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
> ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

lol, WAcamper, we need some order here!

btw, great puzzle!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Order







You guys are doing great!

Let's just say that any one thing _could_ represent more that one band..... A few of them anyway.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Jefferson Airplane
Boomtown Rats
Super Pineapples
Loverboy
Foghat


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

happycamper said:


> HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE?
> 
> 1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
> 2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The crossing - Beatles - Abby Road

Thor


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

OK gang, there are still a few more. Some one could pick up two bands with a person off to the right.....


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Scott and Jamie said:


> HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE?
> 
> 1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
> 2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I need to be at the beginning of this, I just don't know very many band names and every one I do know is all ready mentioned. Oh well


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, a lot of those bands are unknown to me.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Lady Di said:


> Yeah, a lot of those bands are unknown to me.


You could always take a guess, do a quick google search to verify and then you're good to go!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE? 









HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE?

1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
3 Monkeys
4 Smashing Pumpkins - RLW7302
5 Eagles
6 White Snake
7 Zombies -Huntr 70
8 GunsN Roses
9 Rolling Stones -Ramona
10 Beach Boys
11Loving Spoonfulls -Rubr
12 B52s -
13 U2 - FFWife
14 Alison Chains
15 Blues Brothers-Rubr
16 Deep Purple
17 The talking Heads - Katrina
18 Black Flag - Katrina
19 Matchbox 20 - RLW7302
20 Garbage - z-family
21 50 cent - z-family
22 pixi - Not Yet
23 butt....surfers - Not Yet
24 Red Hot Chilli Peppers - z-family & happycamper
25 Men at work - happycamper
26 Collective Soul - happycamper
27 The Eagles - Camping Fan
28 KISS previshgang
29 Phish previshgang
30 RATT previshgang
31 Twisted Sister previshgang
32. The Cars-Chacfamily
33.Angel-Chacfamily
34. Styx-Chacfamily
35. Missing Persons-Chacfamily
36. Green Day-Chacfamily
37. Iron Maiden - z-family
38. Blind Melon - Katrina
39. The Scissor Sisters - Katrina
40. Madonna -skippershe
41. Seal -skippershe
42. Queen - happycamper
43. Prince - happycamper
44. Jet - Scottand Jamie
45. Pet Shop Boys - happycamper
46. Eminem - happycamper

Blur, or Pink Floyd
Cowboy Junkies
Korn
Lemon Heads


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

happycamper said:


> HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE?
> 
> 1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
> 2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

This has been fun. We are three days into this picture and I'm ready to see the answer to the riddle. Short attention span on my part. Anyone ready for a new picture? I have one in mind.

North of Mason Dixon Line


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> This has been fun. We are three days into this picture and I'm ready to see the answer to the riddle. Short attention span on my part. Anyone ready for a new picture? I have one in mind.
> 
> North of Mason Dixon Line


I think that is the 44th New York Monument on little round top in Gettysburg.

Jared


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

HOW MANY BANDS CAN YOU FIND IN THE PICTURE? 

1 S## Pistols- WAcamper
2 Led Zepelin - Rubrhammer
3 Monkeys 
4 Smashing Pumpkins - RLW7302
5 Eagles
6 White Snake
7 Zombies -Huntr 70
8 GunsN Roses
9 Rolling Stones -Ramona
10 Beach Boys
11Loving Spoonfulls -Rubr
12 B52s - 
13 U2 - FFWife
14 Alison Chains
15 Blues Brothers-Rubr
16 Deep Purple
17 The talking Heads - Katrina
18 Black Flag - Katrina
19 Matchbox 20 - RLW7302
20 Garbage - z-family
21 50 cent - z-family
22 pixi - Not Yet
23 butt....surfers - Not Yet
24 Red Hot Chilli Peppers - z-family & happycamper
25 Men at work - happycamper
26 Collective Soul - happycamper
27 The Eagles - Camping Fan
28 KISS previshgang
29 Phish previshgang
30 RATT previshgang
31 Twisted Sister previshgang
32. The Cars-Chacfamily
33.Angel-Chacfamily
34. Styx-Chacfamily
35. Missing Persons-Chacfamily
36. Green Day-Chacfamily
37. Iron Maiden - z-family
38. Blind Melon - Katrina
39. The Scissor Sisters - Katrina
40. Madonna -skippershe
41. Seal -skippershe
42. Queen - happycamper
43. Prince - happycamper
44. Jet - Scottand Jamie
45. Pet Shop Boys - happycamper
46. Eminem - happycamper
47. Gorillas - scottandjamie
48. Blur
49. Pink Floyd
50. Lemon Heads
51. Cowboy Junkies
52. Korn
53. Postal Service
54. White Zombie
55. Hole
56. Tool

Nice job everyone! This is the farthest I have seen this move along. Leave it to a bunch of Outbackers, huh?
There are certainly more bands in there. Problem is, I don't have the cheat sheet, so









Unless someone else can think of something, well call this one wrapped up. It was fun!!

Next!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow the first guess you got it! Your turn with a picture.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> Wow the first guess you got it! Your turn with a picture.


Not a guess. Growing up in Northern VA the son of a professional military historian, I have stood the defense and made the charge at gettysburg many times. I did have to look up the specific unit.

I will work on a picture.

Jared


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> This has been fun. We are three days into this picture and I'm ready to see the answer to the riddle. Short attention span on my part. Anyone ready for a new picture? I have one in mind.
> 
> North of Mason Dixon Line


I think that is the 44th New York Monument on little round top in Gettysburg.

Jared
[/quote]

Good One. We were there last April. Looks familiar but I don't know if I would have guessed the answer.

Jim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Okay, this picture was moved from a slide so excuse the condition.










Jared


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Im geussing some where around Greenland.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Im geussing some where around Greenland.


Nope, it is in the U.S.

The easier answer is where is the picture taken from, the harder part is what it the picture of.

Jared


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Okay, this picture was moved from a slide so excuse the condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, with only one guess we either lost interest or it was too hard. This picture was taken from the 14000 camp on Denali (Mount McKinley) looking to the south east at Mount Hunter.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Hunter_(Alaska)

Jared


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

J,
I dont' think there were enough visual clues.Not a road sign in sight.LOL Give us another chance.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> Okay, this picture was moved from a slide so excuse the condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man you gave in to soon, I was just about to say Mt Hunter


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

That Mt. Hunter looking at it from your picture looks like it is an almost verticle mountain.. So if you were at 14000, did you climb this one(mt.hunter) to?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just goes to show, your first guess is usually right. I looked to late to guess, but the first thing that came to my mind was Denali National Park, but then I dismissed that thought, thinking it was too obvious.

I'll have to look more often and try to get in a guess on the next one.

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> That Mt. Hunter looking at it from your picture looks like it is an almost verticle mountain.. So if you were at 14000, did you climb this one(mt.hunter) to?


Unfortunately I did not get to climb Hunter. We were at the ranger camp at 14000 feet on McKinley waiting for weather to go to the summit. Spent 23 days on McKinley and did not make the top, 1000 vertical feet short. Great trip with many great pictures. Trying to do it again in a couple of summers.

Jared


----------

